# Help! Eyes pecked At!



## TempMem (Jan 12, 2010)

Just now I was going out to get some food from the outside freezer when I looked into the pidges cage and saw that raptor was pecking at the bloody eyed tweet. She was on the ground with her eyes closed barely breathing. There was blood on and near the eyes. Raptor was pecking at the eyes and surrounding feathers. We took her out and put her in a box with hay in the warmest place(it was 30 degrees outside) we could find.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

is raptor another pigeon? or a raptor like a hawk?
you need to bring her into the house and set her up in a cat carrier or box with a heating pad on low under 1/2 the box.
you need to treat her for shock first, let her rest for an hour, then take look at the eyes if her breathing has returned to normal


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do you have any pain meds??


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

First, let Tweet recover some time (15~20 min)
Prepare warm water, not hot with a teaspoon of salt, or if you have saline solution, warm it under the running hot water. Flush eyes with it, wash gently and carefully. You will need some antibiotic ointment to smear on eyes/eyelids, make sure it is not irritant for eyes. Let Tweet rest and if you can, get from health shop arnica pills. Give Tweet arnica twice a day. Keep eyes clean and apply antibiotic cream daily.
It is good idea to take him to the Vet. I hope that eyes are not seriously injured.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

need an update, how's tweet???


----------



## TempMem (Jan 12, 2010)

*update*

Thanks for the help! Shes doing fine. Unfourtantly we do not have any vet that takes care of birds around here. I hate it for here but shes got to get used to the pain Luckily though I dont think she was put into shock or the eyes were seriously injured, She can move now and finds her food and water easily.


----------



## TempMem (Jan 12, 2010)

*I feel so sorry for her!*

Today I got an even closer examination of her now that shes nice calm and rested and it turns out that its worse than i thought. Her right eye has been completely pecked out. Im worried without any meds or vets nearby.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Find some antibiotic cream and put on eye. Give him chamimile tea to drink as pain relief. You can wash eye with the same tea, just use it slightly warm.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you, maybe there are members nearby that can help with meds


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...one the bright side, she has one good eye so if she is a loft or domesticated bird, she will have a fine life. Of course, whoever 'raptor' is...because you didn't clarify that....she will have to be kept away from it, permanently.

Now...with that said, just because there's no vet in your area is no reason to just resign yourself to the fact that nothing more can/could have been done to help her.

You still need to treat her with meds....so posting your location and perhaps a pic would be of great benefit to your friend. Perhaps someone from teh Forum is eitehr enarby or can send you some meds.


----------



## kbk1942 (Dec 27, 2009)

Also, Rescue Remedy put on her leg , just a drop, will give her some relief. My vet recommended it for Boo Boo after surgery.


----------

